# Sausage anyone?



## rdnkmedic (Mar 1, 2014)

My son killed this pig this evening about 7. Probably 250-275 lbs on the hoof. We have killed many of these guys over the years. That's a Toyota pickup truck for scale. Biggest one I ever killed was about 400 lbs. 150 is closer to average. We eat a lot of them. The smaller sows are really tasty on the smoker.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DKMD (Mar 1, 2014)

I've never eaten wild pig, but I'm guessing it's a lot more flavorful than the stuff in a cellophane wrapper? Do you brine it before you smoke it?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 1, 2014)

Nope. No brine just thaw it.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 1, 2014)

It really is good stuff. Much better than store bought. These big guys we have the whole thing ground into sausage. Really good. Really lean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 1, 2014)

You should pack some of that up with some dry ice and send it my way! I'm jealous.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 1, 2014)

They are pretty lively on our property right now. Didn't see them much during deer season. I saw a big sow and piglets last week but no gun with me. They really are a pain. They destroy everything. Even dug up Moms flower beds in the front yard one year.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> My son killed this pig this evening about 7.



I knew there was a reason my glasses fell of the shelf a coupe hours ago. That's a hawg. I've seen big 'uns run across our road on rare occasion but my biggest taken weighed 185. I don't like them any bigger anyway for our meat but if you have the time you can tenderize anything. A 400 pounder is a BEAST of hawg. Never seen one that big up close and personal with my bullet in it. I don't hunt them actively though just enough to feed the dogs.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 1, 2014)

They are generally targets of opportunity for us while deer hunting. I gave that 400 pounder away. Man said it was delicious. They are all good, it's just the big boars smell so bad you don't want to fool with them. We try to find somebody to give them to but not always possible. There are so many of them that we kill all we can. They are very destructive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 2, 2014)

that's one big hairy nasty critter kevin nice kill. my buddy goes down to Georgia evey year hes down there right now smackin pigs. there super over populated down there they get 30 to 50 a year . bringem back here and spend a couple days processing them . now that's a butcher party, I get a hundred pounder from him every year for my hunt club game dinner cook it on a spit dam good stuff don't want any thing bigger than that . too dam tough


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 2, 2014)

I like the fact that the larger hogs come with a spare tire. That's awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sooooweeeeee!!! That's a huge pig!


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2014)

I was just looking at some you tubes of hog hunting with helicopters in Holland, TX. That guy gets 25-50 a day. pow, pow, pow. Did wonder whatr the fuel/pig ratio was though.

Ray


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 2, 2014)

Yea, sounds expensive.


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 13, 2014)

We don't have them here. Sometimes I pen raise a couple makes them easy to hit.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 13, 2014)

Especially when you hand feed them.


----------

